# Moving Back to Ireland



## magsinmiami (May 22, 2013)

Hi,
I am new to this forum. What I am looking for is: I need to move from Spain to Ireland. I have had one quote for moving me and my stuff, which isn't too much, mainly clothes, bedding, kitchen stuff etc. but would like to find a cheaper way. I have been quoted for driving through Spain, France, ferry to UK, driving through UK then ferry to Ireland and driving across Ireland.
The ferries from France to Ireland are long hours at sea (16 hours) and I don't know whether I would be able for that.
Please can anyone suggest any other ways of getting my stuff back to Ireland. I would have enough stuff for a small transit van.
Thanks
Margaret


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

I suppose a lot depends on whether you need to travel with your goods??


----------



## magsinmiami (May 22, 2013)

I can travel with my belongings or they can go separate. 

I need to find shipping companies or someone with a van that would be willing to take me and my stuff.

Anyone out there with a small transit willing to drive to Roscoff or Cherbourg and then through Ireland for me?

Margaret


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

magsinmiami said:


> Hi,
> I am new to this forum. What I am looking for is: I need to move from Spain to Ireland. I have had one quote for moving me and my stuff, which isn't too much, mainly clothes, bedding, kitchen stuff etc. but would like to find a cheaper way. I have been quoted for driving through Spain, France, ferry to UK, driving through UK then ferry to Ireland and driving across Ireland.
> The ferries from France to Ireland are long hours at sea (16 hours) and I don't know whether I would be able for that.
> Please can anyone suggest any other ways of getting my stuff back to Ireland. I would have enough stuff for a small transit van.
> ...


On the right hand side of the page you should be able to see a menu that starts withSpain Forum links. The 7th one down says Moving quotes to Spain. Maybe in the other direction too?


----------



## magsinmiami (May 22, 2013)

Thanks for that tip. I have filled out the detains and will wait for the replies.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

magsinmiami said:


> I can travel with my belongings or they can go separate.
> 
> I need to find shipping companies or someone with a van that would be willing to take me and my stuff.
> 
> ...


Check out *Way2GoHire*......they're highly recommended here! They do self drive or driver!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

magsinmiami said:


> Hi,
> I am new to this forum. What I am looking for is: I need to move from Spain to Ireland. I have had one quote for moving me and my stuff, which isn't too much, mainly clothes, bedding, kitchen stuff etc. but would like to find a cheaper way. I have been quoted for driving through Spain, France, ferry to UK, driving through UK then ferry to Ireland and driving across Ireland.
> The ferries from France to Ireland are long hours at sea (16 hours) and I don't know whether I would be able for that.
> Please can anyone suggest any other ways of getting my stuff back to Ireland. I would have enough stuff for a small transit van.
> ...


I've just glanced at the free rag that SWMBO picked up earlier today and on the back page: Union, Jack, Removals, Europe, Albania, Andorra, Austria, Belarus, Belgium, Bosnia and Herzegovina, Bulgaria, Croatia, Czech Republic, Denmark, Estonia, Finland, France, Germany, Greece, Hungary, Iceland, Ireland, Italy, Kosovo, Latvia, Liechtenstein and they also go UK to Ireland so presumably they would have no trouble in doing Spain to Ireland.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

You're moving back to Ireland - Sorry to hear - But, the good news:- Ireland is in recession which will at least last our lifetimes. Why good news? - I hear Baldilocks say - Furniture in Ireland is being retailed at the lowest prices ever, if they do not sell the stuff cheap they sell nothing and promptly go out of business.

So, unless the furniture is of serious value in Spain, sell it and you have no removal expenses other than airfares. Then buy in Ireland.


----------



## magsinmiami (May 22, 2013)

Thanks, will try them.
Margaret


----------



## magsinmiami (May 22, 2013)

Thanks will try Union Jack, but thought that they were only in the Malaga area. I am 180 Km south of Barcelona.

Margaret


----------



## magsinmiami (May 22, 2013)

Leper,

I don't have furniture - just clothes and personal stuff - far too much to take on a plane with me! Can't wait to get back to Ireland.

Margaret


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Welcome back Margaret, I hope your return home will be a happy one. 

Regards
Lep


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Actually, if it's just clothes and small stuff, you might be able to fly cheaper than using a removal firm. 

British Airways, and presumably some other non budget airlines allow each passenger to carry up to 10 extra pieces of 23kg luggage per person for about £35 /piece if booked in advance. If you use vacuum bags for clothes, etc, it's amazing how much you can get in a suitcase! 

We did this going to Spain, and there was all sorts in those suitcases - clothes, bedding, small electrical goods, etc! PS. we got some of those mega big checked laundry bags they sell in the Chinese bazaars for a couple of pounds, rather than buying 10 suitcases! The really, really big ones are pretty near the maximum suitcase dimensions allowed.

Now if you measure 10 max size suitcases, it comes pretty close to 3m3 and that's the size most carriers apply a minimum charge for. It,s pretty expensive to just have that amount moved, it becomes relatively cheaper for larger quantities.

Even if there isn't a direct flight to wherever you are going in Ireland, you might be able to connect through Gatwick or somewhere, with luggage checked straight through. it would be best if you could get someone at each end to help you with the luggage though!


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Well spotted Brocher; I didn't think of it. British Airways have some type of trading agreement with Aer Lingus and although booking flights through the UK with BA the likliehood is that Aer Lingus planes are used. 

Hey Presto! Mags problem is solved, I think.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

The other idea might be post.


----------

